# Beim Programm Start Passwort Feld  BITTE HILFE



## Roma3 (5. April 2008)

Hallo leute.
Ich hab ne Frage, undzwar will ich es so machen das wenn ich auf die EXE klicke kommt ein feld raus da steht "Passwort Eingeben" wenn ich das richtige eingegeben habe kann ich ins innere des programms wenn es ein Falsches ist kommt eine msgbox raus wo drinn steht Wrong Passwort. kann mit bitte jemand helfen ? 

Wenns geht kann mir jemand den code sagen oder vllt. so was selber machen und posten ? thx im voraus


----------



## Masterclavat (6. April 2008)

Roma3 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo leute.
> Ich hab ne Frage, undzwar will ich es so machen das wenn ich auf die EXE klicke kommt ein feld raus da steht "Passwort Eingeben" wenn ich das richtige eingegeben habe kann ich ins innere des programms wenn es ein Falsches ist kommt eine msgbox raus wo drinn steht Wrong Passwort. kann mit bitte jemand helfen ?
> 
> Wenns geht kann mir jemand den code sagen oder vllt. so was selber machen und posten ? thx im voraus




```
Dim Passwort As String

Passwort=Inputbox("Geben sie ihr Passwort ein", "Passworteingabe")

If Passwort<>"deinPasswort" then
   MsgBox "Das Passwort war leider falsch"
   exit sub
end if
```

So?


----------



## zerix (6. April 2008)

Hallo,


```
Wenns geht kann mir jemand den code sagen oder vllt. so was selber machen und posten ?
```

Also hier im Forum wird auf Eigeninitiative Wert gelegt. Das heißt, hier wird eigentlich nicht die Lösung gepostet, sondern geholfen, wenn es nicht funktioniert. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Lizard King (5. Mai 2008)

Die Lösung von Masterclavat dürfte ja eigentlich schon reichen,
ich hätte noch eine mit einem extra Formular, damit man mehr anpassen kann etc.


```
' text1 ist die textbox, bei der Eigenschaft "password char" kommt ein *  rein
' Label1 hat die caption bitte geben sie ihr Passwort ein
' form2 ist das eigentliche Programm
' button 1 caption : ok
' button 2 capion abbrechen

Private Sub Command1_Click()
If text1.Text = "lulu" Then form2.Show Else MsgBox("Das war falsch")
if text1.text = "lulu" then form1.hide
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
End
End Sub
```


anstatt "lulu" muss du dann eben dein eigenen Passwort ersetzten


----------



## XanRaZoR (6. Mai 2008)

Lizard King hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> 
> ```
> ' text1 ist die textbox, bei der Eigenschaft "password char" kommt ein *  rein
> ...



Das rot Markierte geht auch einfacher, ohne zwei If-Abfragen einbauen zu müssen.

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
  If Text1.Text = "Passwort" Then
    Form2.Show
    Me.Hide
   Else
    MsgBox "Falsches Passwort."
  End If
End Sub
```
Nur mal so ne kurze Info nebenbei, obwohl dein Source natürlich auch richtig ist


----------



## Lizard King (7. Mai 2008)

Hey, danke, hab ich noch nie drann gedacht ^^ Habe das immer so gemacht, weil es mit "and" ja nicht funktioniert  (If... then tu dies *and* tu das).

Mfg Lizard King


----------



## derzuerner (14. Mai 2008)

Nur mal so nebenbei, giebt es nicht eh eine Formularvorlage für so einen Anmeldebildschirm in VB6? Oder ist die nicht überall Standart?


----------



## Lizard King (14. Mai 2008)

Hey,

Meinst du so, wie die Lösung von Masterclaw ?^^

Ich habe das hier nur nochmal mit nem extra Formular erklärt, weil man da viel mehr anpassen kann.

MfG Lizard King


----------

